# Kobe's Accuser Reportedly Has No Scars



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Apparently it's been reported on MSNBC that Kobe's accuser has no vaginal scars or any bodily cuts or scars.

LINK


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

That link doesn't mean ****. Thats like you just saying what he said.

no masked cursing, thanks.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, and he heard it on MSNBC...

(Is that the same shobe from this board? It probably is.)


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

This 'source' is as 'reliable' as Peter Vecsey.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm hearing right now on LA talk radio.. that she has injuries to both her neck and vaginal areas... the way they're describing it isn't good


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

What the .....
Tell us more, dude!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> I'm hearing right now on LA talk radio.. that she has injuries to both her neck and vaginal areas... the way they're describing it isn't good


STUPID MSNBC!


----------



## Colby Briant (Jan 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> I'm hearing right now on LA talk radio.. that she has injuries to both her neck and vaginal areas... the way they're describing it isn't good


This is exactly what I heard on the radio too. That she has vaginal scars (dont know if they said it was consistent with scars associated with rape) and also that she left the hotel room 'disheveled.' I dont really know what this new news adds to what we already know or how it affects the case. These two things can be easily explained away by the defense. 

I too am wondering what evidence they have that makes this a 'beyond a reasonable doubt' case.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> I'm hearing right now on LA talk radio.. that she has injuries to both her neck and vaginal areas... the way they're describing it isn't good


Total speculation. I'm really getting sick of the speculation. I'd bet most of it isn't true. 

I have no doubt there's some vaginal bruising. Or else the DA wouldn't have a case. The DA has something he feels strongly about that puts her story with the physical evidence. 

Brusing on her neck now thats very serious charge. If she looks like she was assaulted along with being sexually assaulted or sodomized Kobe could be in a world of trouble. 

Kobe's lawyers will bring experts to explain away the vaginal bruising but neck bruises, and bruises on her wrist are gonna be damaging. 

If they have one of those Blown up 10 ft photo's showing she has bruises consistent with being in a struggle. Kobe gonna do time. Black jury ,white Jury I don't know how you explain that away. That makes for stunning visual evidence. 

If they have no such photo's and brusing Kobe's gonna be found not guilty in a simple he said she said.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

LA radio is now reporting... well its been released in statements to the media that the VICTIM still has "obvious physical injuries" that can still be seen today!!!

Not good.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> I'm hearing right now on LA talk radio.. that she has injuries to both her neck and vaginal areas... the way they're describing it isn't good


This is not true, not true at all. Or atleast it hasn't been proven. *edited* had sex with Kobe Bryant. Vaginal bruising sometimes occurs during sex, whether it is rape or not. I believe Kobe, and I am wondering how do we know this girl isn't beating herself up and using all kinds of crude sex toys to increase the bruising to support her case? False accusation charges are about as serious as being a rapist. You think the prosecution can get past a DA hired by Kobe? It's not happening.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> If they have one of those Blown up 10 ft photo's showing she has bruises consistent with being in a struggle. Kobe gonna do time. Black jury ,white Jury I don't know how you explain that away. That makes for stunning visual evidence.


True, but is there a way to show that the bruising occurred at the same time Kobe and *edited* engaged in sexual activites?


----------



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

"This is not true, not true at all. Or atleast it hasn't been proven. *edited* had sex with Kobe Bryant. Vaginal bruising sometimes occurs during sex, whether it is rape or not. I believe Kobe, and I am wondering how do we know this girl isn't beating herself up and using all kinds of crude sex toys to increase the bruising to support her case? False accusation charges are about as serious as being a rapist. You think the prosecution can get past a DA hired by Kobe? It's not happening."

Franchise, at the beginning of your post you say that the report of the alleged victim's having bruising is false. But then you turn around and say "How do we know this girl isn't beating herself up." Doesn't that contradict what you originally said? Doesn't that mean that when you said "This is not true, not true at all, or at least it hasn't been proven," you were just saying things without knowing anything about it? 

Also, since when were we allowed to use the alleged victim's name? Previous posts had her name edited out, so why do people still want to use it?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> This is not true, not true at all. Or atleast it hasn't been proven. *edited* had sex with Kobe Bryant. Vaginal bruising sometimes occurs during sex, whether it is rape or not. I believe Kobe, and I am wondering how do we know this girl isn't beating herself up and using all kinds of crude sex toys to increase the bruising to support her case? False accusation charges are about as serious as being a rapist. You think the prosecution can get past a DA hired by Kobe? It's not happening.


Why are you so quick to say this is not true? I gauruntee you if she reported this the next morning and they used the rape kit and did a barrage of tests.. than they took plenty of pictures.. also some bruises dont even look to bad until a few days later.. ask anyone who's been in a serious car accident. 

I dont think she is dumb enough to try and harm herself after accusing Kobe Brant of rape.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>A Seal Clubber</b>!
> Also, since when were we allowed to use the alleged victim's name? Previous posts had her name edited out, so why do people still want to use it?


we're not allowing it, it just wasn't edited yet.


Everyone:
Please do not use her name or photo or other information. Any more attempts at this and your posts are going to be edited/and or removed. Further attempts will result in a suspension. Thanks.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/announcement.php?s=&forumid=12


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by A Seal Clubber!
> Also, since when were we allowed to use the alleged victim's name? Previous posts had her name edited out, so why do people still want to use it?


yeah dont use her name, but use Kobe's.
dont post any pics of her, post pics of Kobe instead.
real fair huh?


----------



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

There's a reason the media is not allowed to release her name. Likewise, we shouldn't be releasing her name either.

And I've asked this so many times, but her it is again. Why does it matter? We don't know who this girl is, so why would knowing her name and knowing what she looks like be important to us? We should be thinking about the truth of the girl's and Kobe's claims, and a name and picture does nothing to help us do this.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>A Seal Clubber</b>!
> There's a reason the media is not allowed to release her name. Likewise, we shouldn't be releasing her name either.
> 
> And I've asked this so many times, but her it is again. Why does it matter? We don't know who this girl is, so why would knowing her name and knowing what she looks like be important to us? We should be thinking about the truth of the girl's and Kobe's claims, and a name and picture does nothing to help us do this.


You asked again so I'll answer you again.

two reasons:
1.) the law BS is crap because they released the name Desiree Washington without hesitation
2.) they're ruining Kobe name, and making him look like a fool to the media, the girl should be no different.


----------



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

"the law BS is crap because they released the name Desiree Washington without hesitation"

Since you know so much about that, what were circumstances behind the revealing of her name?

"they're ruining Kobe name, and making him look like a fool to the media, the girl should be no different."

How is the media ruining his name? Didn't Kobe ruin his own name by committing adultery and then telling everyone? Making him look like a fool? What makes you believe he looks like a fool?

And the girl should be no different? People are insulting her, calling her a slut, saying she's mentally unstable, that she wants to succeed with as little effort as possible, isn't that enough to sate your thirst? 

To us, the alleged victim's name is just that-- a name. Even with a name, we don't know who she is. What's more important for our ignorant judgment of the case are the stories about her character and her injuries.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah dont use her name, but use Kobe's.
> ...


Kobe's name is already previously known. He's famous. He's an NBA champion. He's a public celebrity.

Her name is/was not previously known. She's not famous. She's a nobody cheerleader from Colorado. She is not a public celebrity.

Not to mention the legality of it. Is that really that hard to understand?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>A Seal Clubber</b>!
> Since you know so much about that, what were circumstances behind the revealing of her name?


I can remember is that woman was not treated the way this woman is being treated. They didn't hide her identity at all. It was well publicised.



> How is the media ruining his name? Didn't Kobe ruin his own name by committing adultery and then telling everyone? Making him look like a fool? What makes you believe he looks like a fool?


The public did not have to know about Kobe commiting adultery. The media forced that out of him. Of course, he didn't have to say anything. But doesn't that make him look just as bad? With the confession, the case with be harder for the prosecution to convict. This whole situation did not have to blow up the way it did when it did. 



> And the girl should be no different? People are insulting her, calling her a slut, saying she's mentally unstable, that she wants to succeed with as little effort as possible, isn't that enough to sate your thirst?
> 
> To us, the alleged victim's name is just that-- a name. Even with a name, we don't know who she is. What's more important for our ignorant judgment of the case are the stories about her character and her injuries.


My "thirst" is a double standard that cannot be fixed. It's not important now, what her name is or seeing the pics of her. I felt that this coud have been handle differently and both Kobe and the girl's incounter could have been less publicized. This is one person word against the others. It's doesn't make sense for one of them to have to through the run around while the other is at home being kept out of the eye of the public.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe's name is already previously known. He's famous. He's an NBA champion. He's a public celebrity.
> ...


No it's not that hard to understand, this is a double standard.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

No, you see at this point in time, Kobe's name should be released because he is an alleged rapist. He got himself into this mess, not anyone else. The victim on the other hand is just that, a victim. She deserves to have her name confidential if she wants it to be. She has done nothing wrong, Kobe allegedly has(i'm not saying he actually did). It's not that hard, they are not equal in the eyes of the law-Kobe is the rapist, the victim is a victim. Basic good guy bad guy people. Thats the way it is viewed by the law.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

I think I heard somewhere that the reason they do not release the girl's name in situations like these is because if they did, less girls would report when they had been sexually assaulted (they don't usually want the attention of such a thing).


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> No, you see at this point in time, *Kobe's name should be released because he is an alleged rapist. He got himself into this mess, not anyone else. The victim on the other hand is just that, a victim.* She deserves to have her name confidential if she wants it to be. She has done nothing wrong, Kobe allegedly has(i'm not saying he actually did). It's not that hard, they are not equal in the eyes of the law-Kobe is the rapist, the victim is a victim. Basic good guy bad guy people. Thats the way it is viewed by the law.


That makes absolutely no sense. Consider we are all "innocent until proven guilty." Everything is this post points towards "guilty until proven innocent." That is wrong!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

If this psycho girl is lying then her family should be sued for every penny they have.. and the girl should be sentenced to jail!!!


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Grizzo you sound like the people on the ESPN boards.


----------



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

"If this psycho girl is lying then her family should be sued for every penny they have.. and the girl should be sentenced to jail!!!"

Why should her family be sued? Do you think they helped plot this whole thing?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

What would happen to her, if it turns out she is lying?

And Seal Clubber, use the quote tags man!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I was watching CNN last nite at 7PM. 

And a woman who is from the national coalition against rape, was there and she was talking about how likely it is to see someone have their name released in the press. Here is how she broke it down and mind you this woman is white.

Level 1: Affluent, White (almost no chance to find any info on victim)

Level 2: Middle Class, White (similar to level 1, but usually depends on the state)

Level 3: Low Class, White (depending on who it's against, the depends on if the info will be released)

Level 4: Every other Minority (And she did say if this was a black woman, that she does feel it would be released into the press)

Now I am not saying I agree with her, but I do think if this was a black woman, that it would have been published in the paper or on news at least ONCE, before a gag order was ordered.

Mind you the news hasn't introduced her name once.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

double standard!


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Now I am not saying I agree with her, but I do think if this was a black woman, that it would have been published in the paper or on news at least ONCE, before a gag order was ordered.


And if it was a black woman, many people everywhere would question her credibility for that fact alone. If she was black less people on this board would be backing the victim than there are now. Her name would be out in the Press the first day this happened.
If it was a black woman from Eagle, Colorado, I don't think DA Hulbert would've filed charges.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

IV, you know you're my dawg, and I understand what you're saying, but this is not the same situation as Tyson.

For one, Desiree came out publicly, so right there everyone knew her and what she looked like. Soon after, the media started hiding her identity, either blurring her face or they used to use that blue dot in video footage. It wasn't until after the trial did we start to see her face again. I have a pretty good memory of that trial since my girlfriend at the time was one of the contestants.

Also, this case was immediately sealed, versus most other cases where it might take some time for the judge to make that decision. With the sealing of the documents, there was no chance of her info being released.


----------



## Minge (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> No, you see at this point in time, Kobe's name should be released because he is an alleged rapist. He got himself into this mess, not anyone else. The victim on the other hand is just that, a victim. She deserves to have her name confidential if she wants it to be. She has done nothing wrong, Kobe allegedly has(i'm not saying he actually did). It's not that hard, they are not equal in the eyes of the law-Kobe is the rapist, the victim is a victim. Basic good guy bad guy people. Thats the way it is viewed by the law.


I'm sorry, I just don't get the idea that we should all know who has been accused, but not know who accused them. Before a verdict has been reached in court, the law is meant to take no side in any case, but by releasing one name and not the other it does exactly that. Either both names should be released or both names kept quiet...but the public has a right to know who is being tried in their name, so you can't keep a defendant's name from them, so, in the interest of legal fairness, the accusers name should be released as well.

I honestly don't see any reasonable argument against that. One name or both, justice must not take sides regardless of the accusations. Right?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you so quick to say this is not true? I gauruntee you if she reported this the next morning and they used the rape kit and did a barrage of tests.. than they took plenty of pictures.. also some bruises dont even look to bad until a few days later.. ask anyone who's been in a serious car accident.
> ...


It came off like I was saying it is not true, what I meant was that there is probably no reported evidence AT THIS TIME. Half the stuff I hear on the radio is speculation, the few sources they do mention are very vague. If this makes it to the newspaper, then yes there is proof in form of pics or maybe verbal agreement from a doctor. This still doesn't significantly move the case along as sometimes vaginal bruising occurs during regular intercourse. But I don't know what the defense can say about the bruises on the neck, they'll probably suggest it wasn't caused by Kobe. But then again, most of my knowledge from rape cases comes from CSI. :no:


----------



## rogue_nine82 (Jul 3, 2003)

With regards to all of the reports right now floating around, I just subscribe to the axiom, believe half of what you see and *NONE* of what you hear.


----------

